# ***OFFICIAL*** Brendan Schaub vs. Roy Nelson Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Brendan Schaub facing Roy "Big Country" Nelson in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nelson takes this Shuab is a good fighter but he brings nothing to the table that Nelson hasn't faced somebody better.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think Nelson will come into this far too cocky, and Brendan will take it. 

I really hope you're right, Toxic. I'll be rooting for Big Country, but I won't be surprised if he gets dropped.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm pulling for Big Country in this match-up.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll be pulling for Brendan but Nelson should take it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i want brenden to take it but roy ....i hate the taste of crow lol.....has skill ....we will see tho


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Unfortunately, I think Nelson will come into this far too cocky, and Brendan will take it.
> 
> I really hope you're right, Toxic. I'll be rooting for Big Country, but I won't be surprised if he gets dropped.


Roy didn't take his time and avoid taking any risks to get cocky and blow it all now.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

This show series was entertaining, but the reality of it is, there is not one person on this TUF that will pose a threat to the most lame heavyweight,, everyone with the exception of Marcus Jones is way small for heavy weight,,:sarcastic12:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Stephan Bonnar made a good point on the aftermath show on spiketv.com that made my mind up about who is going to take this fight. Schaub gets his guard passed pretty easily (at least he did by Jones). Its gonna be about ten times harder to buck Big Country off if he gets full mount or puts him in a crucifix position. Roy is a legit black belt with a great base. He beat Frank Mir in a grappling match. I dont see Brendan being able to get out from under Roy if he gets taken down. Im going with Big Country in this one, even though I cant stand him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> S He beat Frank Mir in a grappling match.


This i did not know. I knew he was a black-belt but i wouldn't have thought he could hang with Mir.

Either way i see nothing from Schaub that Nelson can't handle and should win this without much problem.

If they keep it on the feet though then Schaub has a much better chance since tubby has mediocre stand-up at best.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Nelson


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dj5xMeXybs


rygu said:


> This i did not know. I knew he was a black-belt but i wouldn't have thought he could hang with Mir.
> 
> Either way i see nothing from Schaub that Nelson can't handle and should win this without much problem.
> 
> If they keep it on the feet though then Schaub has a much better chance since tubby has mediocre stand-up at best.


Tried to embed it, but the embed link on youtube was removed. I was pretty impressed with Roy and this is from 2003. He is larger and probably better since then.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't like Schaub, Nelson all the way.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nelson by Smothering Crucifix
He needs to find a good nickname for his crucifix as he clearly loves it. I was laughing my ass off last night when McSweeny was squirming everywhere trying to get out of it but his belly was too much for him.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Roy Nelson is gonna get KO'd and Dana is gonna be the happiest guy in the building.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nelson wins via GnP


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

After seeing how easily he beat James I cant bet against Roy. The guy is just simply better than everyone in the house. Brendan has a punchers chance but Roy should take him down very easily and TKO him. I wish Marcus would have beat Brendan cause I think he still has a better chance of beating Roy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rooting for Schaub, but pretty sure Nelson will win this.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I see Roy taking this one, just too big, too experienced - and I see it finishing by crucifix/punches. Unless Brendan keeps in on his feet and uses his speed, (and works his TDD diligently) - I just can't see him winning it.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Schaubs takedown defence isnt very good. All 3 of his opponents on the show were able to take him down easily, only difference is Roy knows how to inflict damage and keep him there.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm hoping Schaub takes this. Just to prove that a former NFL player can become a good fighter.
How i see this fight?
If it goes on the ground, it's Nelson. Even though Schaub managed to escape Jones' mount, i don't see him doing the same if Nelson takes him to the ground. Roy is far more experienced than Jones. I'n not saying he is gonna pull another crucifix, but he has the ability to control the fight on the ground.
On the feet, i see Schaub having the edge. He feels smoother, faster and has a lot of power in that right hand. If he doesn't expose himself and doesn't leave himself open for the takedowns he has a good chance on taking the fight to the later stages. He has to take a close look at the fight between Nelson and Justin wren, he might get a clue on how he can create problems for Roy. Justin made a good job, but gassed.
Annyway. Hope it's a good fight.
Best regards


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I used to dislike Nelson and his attitude, but Schaub is just on another level... at least Nelson has something to be a bit cocky about, Schaub hasn't proved anything yet. Nelson took some hard shots off Kimbo, I don't expect Schaub to knock him out, and I doubt Schaub's ground game is actually anywhere near Nelson's. I just wish he wasn't so big, it must make him slower and less agile than he used to be... apart from when he's on top and no-one can get out. The knowledge is still there though and I don't think Schaub is a worthy opponent. Having said that, he's the type of asshole that'll get the win in some kind of inconceivable shit way and continue being a cock and thinking he's the best, but I don't think he'd last long fighting in the top 20, let alone the top 10, of the UFC. I reckon Marcus, Schaub and Nelson will all fight in the UFC again anyway.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

shaub is a good striker for a former nfl player. But roy has fought people with 10 times better striking so imo roy will win the way he always does.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Big Country all the way. It's been a long time coming, can't wait to see him in the UFC.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I want Schaub to win badly enough to bet on him and vote for him here, even though I am pretty sure he's going to lose. I know the poll was for who you THINK will win, but I just can't vote for Roy for anything but "most incomprehensible physique for an athlete."


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just like all the other fights tomorrow i hope they put on a good show who ever wins because I want to be excited about the UFC again. If Roy wins i hope he does it with a bang or with Brenden i want it to look good so fans with start getting behind fresh fighters


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Roy Nelson. I like Schuab and I think that he has a lot of potentia. But, I think that Roy just has too much experience and has fought better opponents. He has fought for titles, so he won't get caught up in the moment of the TUF finale like Schuab more than likely will.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll be cheering for Schaub. He seems like a good guy and a good fighter, but unfortunately Roy Nelson is in a different league to what he has come up against before. I was impressed with how Schaub came back from being taken down by Big Baby to knocking him out but Nelson has the skills on the ground and more than good enough striking ability to dictate what happens in this fight.

Roy Nelson win via TKO, I reckon. The fight will go to the ground in the second round and Nelson will pass Schaub's guard and deliver a string of unanswered punches which will force the referee to step in.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

gotta go with big country on this way, i like schaub, but i dont think he has enough experience to handle the big man, but i could be wrong. lets hope not


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope Brendan beats him.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL poor guy he bent over in front of. And yes!! finally a fighter to come out to some comical beats!! Love it!!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Cecil Peoples is one of the judges, better not let this one go to decision...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate fatty...

Yay for Schaub getting back up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Crap, hopefully he gets fed to the wolves and gets destroyed. No way he makes a big impact in this divison, he can beat the lower end guys but won't be able to beat any of the larger strong guys.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Omfg What Just Happened!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Country is still fat and still butt ugly.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

**** yea. Big Country sat that cocky bitch down.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

YEAH BIG COUNTRY - Sorry Schaub no world title for you


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Who are ya?? who are ya??? Schaub is asking.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

YES! Thank god, ******* hate that cocky, cheating bastard Schaub.

If only Titties had pulled through the other cocky, shitty Jackson fighter would have lost. Oh well, one is good enough.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn....that was.....unexpected...to say the least I am speechless.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Roy had a chance to win because Schaub isn't great on the ground, but didn't think he would win like that!!!! FEAR THE BELLY


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice KO! 

Big surprize, the experienced mma fighter beats the street fighter and all of the football players! Who would have called this one?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

OMFG KO of the night!!!!!!!.......i hate the taste of crow....GOOD JOB BOG COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG I'm so happy. Schaub needed to get put down, cocky for no reason, and cheats more than any fighter I'm aware of.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Impressive shot! I really liked the Gut rub on the fence


----------



## MrJoey (Oct 6, 2009)

The belly of death strikes again!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

I wonder what the other heavyweights at home are thinking about this? Probably LingOL


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LMAO he wants Burger King.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Lovely, 

I'm officially on the Belly Bus of DOOM. Say what you want about Big Country, he is a fighter and pretty good one at that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I love this guy. Roy Nelson might just be the Jolly saint nick himself.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

lol you cant help but like that fat ****


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think he unleashed the belly rub before he walked out, nobody saw it but it must carry the same power as the nipple tweak.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> Impressive shot! I really liked the Gut rub on the fence


Sexyama has some competition


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im very impressed. Schaub and Nelson both have good looking future's in the UFC. Schaub is still a rookie and he'll round himself out overtime im sure of that. I dont understand the disdain for him but im more than Happy with Big Country winning. Dude is beast what can you say.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hotspur said:


> Impressive shot! I really liked the Gut rub on the fence


From his entrance music (Im fat) by Weird Al Yankovic to the rub, the guy cracks me up.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I was expecting roy to win but not by a nice K.O punch like that, fat boy has some power behind those hands because shaub was out COLD. 

Loved the epic belly rub at the end " I want some burger king "

This guy is awesome, id love to see him fight ben rothwell next.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana must have shat in his pants once he say Schaub go down! 

But I love it cause Danda talked way too much crap about Nelson!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Still think that given his experience, it was unfair to put Big Cuntry in with this group. He was way more experienced than this group and it was unfair to have him in there. Even though he was fat and out of shape, he had a huge advantage over this group. Not fair IMO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Still think that given his experience, it was unfair to put Big Cuntry in with this group. He was way more experienced than this group and it was unfair to have him in there. Even though he was fat and out of shape, he had a huge advantage over this group. Not fair IMO.


I was wondering why Nelson was even on the show. I think they should have just given him the contract. He is a former IFL champion and has good competition.

In regards to the fight, I thought that Nelson was gonna win the show from the get go. After watching the show, I didn't think that Nelson would beat Schaub standing up. I thought that he would get a submission or a tko via ground and pound. It's good to have him in the UFC now!:thumbsup:

I think that Schaub will get a contract. They always give out a lot now. (Matt Riddle, Tim Credeur) These guys weren't even in the finals. So I think Schaub will be there.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> Still think that given his experience, it was unfair to put Big Cuntry in with this group. He was way more experienced than this group and it was unfair to have him in there. Even though he was fat and out of shape, he had a huge advantage over this group. Not fair IMO.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I was wondering why Nelson was even on the show. I think they should have just given him the contract. He is a former IFL champion and has good competition.
> 
> In regards to the fight, I thought that Nelson was gonna win the show from the get go. After watching the show, I didn't think that Nelson would beat Schaub standing up. I thought that he would get a submission or a tko via ground and pound. It's good to have him in the UFC now!:thumbsup:
> 
> I think that Schaub will get a contract. They always give out a lot now. (Matt Riddle, Tim Credeur) These guys weren't even in the finals. So I think Schaub will be there.


One word, exposure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's time for "Doughboy" to face Carwin for the interim belt...lolz!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

KO of the night for Roy Nelson, that was a great win and he backed up his billing as the heavy favourite before the show started.

I look forward to seeing him in the UFC.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Still think that given his experience, it was unfair to put Big Cuntry in with this group. He was way more experienced than this group and it was unfair to have him in there. Even though he was fat and out of shape, he had a huge advantage over this group. Not fair IMO.



I agree, I wondered this from the beginning, whats next they put mousassi on the show. If casting was at the fight times maybe Belfort could've made it on the show before he signed the fight with Rich.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was so happy to see Roy win, you know has anybody ever had a harder road to the UFC? I mean the guy accomplished alot and still couldn't get a contract so he went on TUF like some kind of young rookie and fights his way in despite all the shit Dana talked along the way, Nelson proved he has what it takes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I was so happy to see Roy win, you know has anybody ever had a harder road to the UFC? I mean the guy accomplished alot and still couldn't get a contract so he went on TUF like some kind of young rookie and fights his way in despite all the shit Dana talked along the way, Nelson proved he has what it takes.


I agree. He definitely worked very hard to get to the UFC.:thumbsup: He deserves it!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a little concerned that now guys with big guts everywhere will think they can jump in the ring, and there'll be scores of them dropping from heart attacks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I am so glad. It's been a long time coming and he's finally where he belongs. I was a little disappointed that they added Rothwell to the UFC roster and made Roy go through TUF, but I think this did him well as he gained a few fans. Now I won't be the only one cheering for him.  

WAR BIG COUNTRY!!


----------



## Aviver (Aug 27, 2009)

*Roy Nelson VS Brendan Schaub*

For those of who haven't seen the fight here it is: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxv7achsSZc


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I was really shocked by how this fight ended. I thought that IF Roy were to win, it would be by laying on Brendan's face and punching him in the head like the rest. But wow, that punch... His hands aren't that fast, but that showed that they were pretty damn heavy. 
I still think he's a little too cocky, but he earned my respect.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Wow... Brendan Schaub fell down like Glass Joe on that last shot. Big Country got that win in a fashion no one expected.

BTW - Nelson may be fat, but he's not out of shape. I first saw him fight in a small fight event back in 2004, in the "Rage on the River" event in some Indian Casino up in No. Cal. They had a mini tourney, and Roy had to fight 2 matches that night. I'll tell you right now that the round dude has a battery in him that's bigger than most of the guys in the Heavyweight Division.


----------



## bbfsluva (Oct 18, 2009)

i think part of schaub's problem was that after he got hit, he got dizzy from doing a 360 on the way down and his equilibrium was thrown off. yeah, that's why he couldn't get up. bwahahahahahah


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roy was the fattest guy in TUF 10 and also the guy with some of the best cardio from all the contestants.


----------

